# Just got the weather report for central NJ



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Well its time for the plow to go away. It was a very dissapointing season. I bought a new plow, new snowblower, and a couple tons of sand/salt mix....We got 2.9" as the official count (THATS THE ENTIRE WINTER) This week were looking at high 40's, and into next week the 60's. So away goes the plow and out come the mowers......thats for all the help and fun this winter.


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

its all my fault i bought a truck and plow this year i should of known with my luck better luck next year nothing but slush in tomsriver manchester area:angry: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

snowhappy;378057 said:


> its all my fault i bought a truck and plow this year i should of known with my luck better luck next year nothing but slush in tomsriver manchester area:angry: :crying: :crying:


Dont blaim yourself.......Blaim me!!!! I saw you were in TR area....Do you do Lawns in the summer? I have gotten a bunch of calls in TR and Silverton but I dont go there I just stay In Brick, Point, Lakewood, Jackson and Howell......Let me know ad I could send them your way


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

yes i am in the middle of setting up a partnership right now for this season thank you i appreciate it we are starting from scrach so i believe it will be a long bumpy road for a little while till we get established my soon to be partner and i are hard workers so we should do well we will be looking to do quality service and the rest should follow im new to these fourm so not sure how to keep in touch with u


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you guys just do lawns or full landscaping?

I'm in the tree service business located out of Toms River/Bayville and working Ocean County and lower Monmouth.

Clients often ask me for a company to recommend.
(most of the companies I know only do large commercial contracts or are over booked)


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Xtra;378458 said:


> Do you guys just do lawns or full landscaping?
> 
> I'm in the tree service business located out of Toms River/Bayville and working Ocean County and lower Monmouth.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, I do full landscaping as well as weekly maintenance......I often get people asking about tree's and I just send them somewhere else. Check the post I put up in off topic.....I use www.lawnsite.com as well but its way to hard to keep in touch there. Check out the post its called NJ GUYS....We could still use this site to make it easier


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

i think it wil be ok to stay right here at this site it seems easier my screen name at lawnsite.com is jbss86 also to email me is [email protected]


----------

